# STAINLESS STEEL Salt spreader bearings for sale to replace rusted cast iron/steel factory bearing !!



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

MUCH, MUCH BETTER THEN OEM!!! Pictures show OUR HIGH QUALITY SS version, THESE ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP. Best on the market today. New for this winter. We tested these bearings thouroghly over the last winter in actual field use, and in salt water solution, high speed revolution, etc.

NO MAINTENANCE, NO RE-GREASING, SEALED BEARING, ALL STAINLESS STEEL, TALLER PROFILE.

Offered in a STAINLESS STEEL FINISH or THE BLACK POWDER COATED version.

FOR A LIMITED TIME THIS ITEM IS ON SALE AND WE ARE INCLUDING STAINLESS MOUNTING HARDWARE (4 bolts, 4 lock nuts, 4 washers) AS WELL.

Detailed removal and installation instructions with pictures are included for the do it your selfer.

304SS HOUSING AND SS BEARING, ALL 100% SS, NO ONE ELSE MANUFACTURES OR OFFERS FOR SALE THIS ITEM, THE HOUSING IS MANUFACTURED (MACHINED not cast) BY US IN THE USA, made WITH USA PRODUCED 304 STAINLESS STEEL MATERIAL (not from China), SS BEARING IS IMPORTED, AND THEN IT'S ASSEMBLED HERE IN THE USA. WE WANTED TO DEVELOP A REPLACEMENT FOR THE LOW QUALITY cast iron and steel bearing setup that rusts on the salt spreaders after a single use. Our product is designed to withstand the heavy duty use and abuse of these bearings in wet and salty environments. It is by far the best quality bearing you can buy period, it will outlast the regular steel bearings ten fold if not longer. With just periodic cleaning, it will outlast the rest of your salt spreader equipment. No need to buy a new bearing every year anymore, buy one and you are done.

REPLACES THE OEM FACTORY WESTERN SALT SPREADER BEARING PART NUMBER 68662

ALSO REPLACES OTHER BRANDS*:*

Replaces OEM Part #'s: 
Buyers 0208430
Fisher 68662
Snow-Ex D6512
Salt Dogg 0208430
Western 68662

SPECS:

5/8 INCH 4 BOLT FLANGE 3" x 3" 304SS Housing and SS bearing (replaces F203, F202S and others)

FITS WESTERN MODEL 1000 AND 2000 TAIL GATE SALT SPREADERS & MORE, 2 PER SPREADER, ONE ENCLOSED UP TOP, AND THE ONE ON THE BOTTOM THAT CORRODES QUICKLY DUE TO CONSTANT MOISTURE AND SALT EATING AWAY AT IT. THIS IS THE HIGHEST GRADE PART AVAILABLE TODAY. If these sell well we will manufacture other type bearings as well. Here are some pics of the rusted up, seized up, factory steel ones, and our high quality stainless versions.

Same as with our battery boxes, 10% off to forum members if invoiced directly through paypal just pm your email and I'll send invoice or you can purchase on eBay, listing numbers 122187065871 and 112192760297.

We also do offer second/dual battery box/tray kits for the 2011+ gas 6.2l v8 and 6.8l v10 engine FORD superduty trucks, see our other listings, thanks.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Guys these are so worth it. Trying to get the word out that these exist!!!

Anyone know what other type bearings are most popular on salt spreader equipment? I might look into making some other types in all stainless as well.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Buyers 1410200, i believe they are used on multiple spreaders. id be interested in some of these, as mine are due for replacement anytime on my replacement tailgate spreader. simple 2 hole mount flange bearing


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have replaced the ones on my air spreader with stainless bearings and everyone looked at me like I was crazy, now 5 years later they look like he day I put them on.

I know the pillow block ones for the spinner are 1" an the bigger ones are 1 1/8 I believe.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I almost wish all my bearings were shot,those look like works of art!


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

The pillow block ones you speak of you still have a cast iron housing correct? just the bearing is stainless right? I am not aware of anyone manufacturing stainless housings for those either.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Now is a good time to get these, get ready for the season!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They do look nice. Can't say I replace bearings yearly.
These replace the $10 4 bolt flange on my western and are ungreaseable?
For $120/each?USD


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

where do you buy your oem cast iron/steel 4 bolt flange/bearing combo for $10? Id like to see what it looks like as well, to inspect quality. Even a reputable western plow dealer/salt spreader installer sells them for about $40-$50 each, and they pay a wholesale rate of $30 each for good quality ones (well as good as cast iron/steel combos get anyway ) when buying a decent quantity at once.

The originals are NOT sealed, and must be greased on a constant basis to push out the constant rust forming from the cast iron flange which easily enters the bearing, along with the salt eating away at it and other debris, that is why the factory ones have a grease fitting, they have to be greased as part of regular maintenance, and most seize up do to people not greasing them, even still with maintenance they fail quickly do to these issues, plus the bearing loses its ability to perform well, and the electric motor has to work harder to spin the shaft connected to the bearing. See my above pics of what rust and salt debris is found inside of a oem cast iron flange/steel bearing combo, those pictures are of a two year old unit, power washed and re-greased after every snow single snow event, and always stored inside when not in use. All this impacts the performance of the bearing and with time the bearing eventually fails completely, hopefully before your electric motor burns up.

Mine are machined stainless steel flange, with stainless bearing, which means no rust, plus they are sealed to keep dirt/salt out, therefore it eliminates the need to constantly re-grease. No rust means no need for grease to push it out. Mine are higher rated and come with stainless steel hardware as well (hq, not chinease, ss hardware is not cheap), $100 for the stainless finish, and $110 for the powder coated finish, that is forum member pricing, invoiced directly through paypal.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Again great product, I love stainless. My issue is cost. My 9 year old spreader has thrown 1 bearing, I am a grease fanatic. I prefer greaseable bearings because sealed bearings are not maintainable, they have a hour/use rating.
Throw them out and replace at that interval, if I'm going to do that the cost of the product needs to be worth it. 
If I can buy 2 for the price of yours at the rate I go through them you have a hard sell. If I can buy 10...?
http://angelos-supplies.com/spreader-bearings/four-bolt-flange/


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

A descent steel/cast iron bearing is $50 at the retail level, a little less online, has to be replaced every year or two, if your interval is much longer then you either don't use it as much or you take care of it very well, which is rare in this business, a lot of guys have employees working for them running their equipment and they don't take care of the bearing or they just forget to clean it and grease it. Mine is twice as much but will last you much longer then twice as long, maybe even ten fold. Chances are your salt spreader will rust out before my bearing fails. Stainless steel is 10x more expensive then steel or cast iron, so considering its only double that of a steel/cast iron bearing, that's pretty good, plus $10 worth of stainless hardware on top of it. Also making a casting is a lot less expensive and time consuming then machining a precision product out of much harder material, making the cost higher, it's all about quality and longetivity of the product.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Guys last minute Christmas Special 20% off till the end of the month on any of the two stainless bearings!!!
Paypal invoice only.

FYI we also do offer a good quality greasable cast iron/steel bearing combo as well for just $29.99 shipped.
Paypal invoice only.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Here are our greasable cast iron steel combos, completely coated with heavy duty paint, bearing is of much better quality then most Chinese made, and so is the housing, if you notice in the pics the bearing sits right in this housing. The bearing insert has holes for the grease to actually go into, and the housing has the groove for the grease to travel all the way around. These are the only steel/cast iron ones we sell and the only ones that meet our standards. We still prefer using our stainless ones but these are a very good alternative to the super cheap poorly made ones sold on eBay and elsewhere online.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

With the winter season winding down a lot of you guys are going to be doing equipment cleaning and maintenance, now is a good time to replace your bearings as well. please let us know if you need any bearings weather you want the regular cast iron/steel ones or our stainless, thanks


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

With the winter season winding down a lot of you guys are going to be doing equipment cleaning and maintenance, now is a good time to replace your bearings as well. please let us know if you need any bearings weather you want the regular cast iron/steel ones or our stainless, thanks


----------



## dave miller (Oct 4, 2017)

Where do you buy them from


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

2011F250Lariat are these still available in all stainless for a Western Tornado?

Give me a call 563-212-3871


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

yes the square flange ones are.


----------

